# N55(2011) E92 BMW Performance short shift kit



## ian2002525 (Jun 15, 2010)

Does anyone know the bmw performance shoft shift kit for 2011 335i came out yet?
or its same as n54 ssk?
i heard from Tischer said N55 short shift kit is different to N54. is that real?
Any N55 owner has installed the BMW performance short shift kit??
Thanks


----------

